# XFCE und Composite: Ziemlich langsam!

## danvari

hallo!

ich benutze xfce und möchte gerne composite verwenden. xfce trägt das xcomposite flag, sodass dieses die composite erweiterung von xorg unterstützt. aktiviere ich jedoch in der xorg.conf die composite-erweiterung, so ist manches in xce recht langsam...als da wären:

- das "switches" der oberflächen (hierbei ist es egal ob mit mausrad oder per mausklich auf die entsprechende arbeitsoberfläche)

- das maximieren des xfce-terminals

mit langsam meine ich so ca. eine sekunde. nehme ich aus der xorg.conf die composite erweiterung raus, läuft alles wie gewohnt sehr schnell. hier meine xorg.conf:

```
# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig

# nvidia-xconfig:  version 1.0  (buildmeister@builder26)  Fri Jan 11 14:26:48 PST 2008

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "X.org Configured"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    RgbPath         "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

    ModulePath      "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load           "glx"

    Load           "xtrap"

    Load           "extmod"

#   Load  "dri"

    Load           "record"

    Load           "dbe"

    Load           "type1"

    Load           "freetype"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

    Option         "blank time" "5"  # Schwärzt den Bildschirm nach 5 Minuten (unecht)

    Option         "standby time" "10"  # Stellt den Bildschirm nach 10 Minuten aus (DPMS)

    Option         "suspend time" "20"  # Komplettes Suspend nach 20 Minuten

    Option         "off time" "30"  # Ausschalten nach einer halben Stunde

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "kbd"

    Option         "XkbLayout" "de"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Mouse0"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol" "auto"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Monitor Vendor"

    ModelName      "Monitor Model"

    Option         "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Card0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "nVidia Corporation"

    BoardName      "Quadro NVS 110M / GeForce Go 7300"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Card0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       1

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       4

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       8

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       15

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       16

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

    Option         "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection
```

ich habe hier gelesen dass dies auf grund eines sicherheits-patches sei (stimmt das?), aber eine vernünftige lösung konnte ich leider nicht finden :-\....achja, die "verzögerung" tritt auch dann auf, wenn die xcomposite-erweiterung in xfce gar nicht aktiviert ist!

schöne grüße,

stephan

----------

## bell

Ich vermute, dir fehlt 

 *Quote:*   

>    Option      "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

 

oder ähnliches. 

Gehe mal die Dokumentation http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/NVidia durch. Da sind noch ein Paar andere Einstellungen dokumentiert.

----------

## Josef.95

 *bell wrote:*   

> Ich vermute, dir fehlt 
> 
>  *Quote:*      Option      "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true" 
> 
> oder ähnliches. 
> ...

 

Es könnte dann etwa so ausschauen, für eine nVidia Karte mit einem LCD (nativ 1280x1024 Auflösung)

```
Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        DefaultDepth    24

        Option         "NoLogo"                 "true"

        Option         "RenderAccel"            "true"

        Option         "AllowGLXWithComposite"  "true"

        Option         "TripleBuffer"           "true"

        Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals"      "true"

        Option         "DisableGLXRootClipping" "True"

        Option         "Metamodes" "1280x1024_75 +0+0; 1024x768_75 +0+0; 800x600_75 +0+0; 800x600 +0+0; 1024x768 +0+0"

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16

                Modes  "1280x1024" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

                Modes  "1280x1024" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

EndSection
```

(Beispiel)

MfG

josef.95

----------

## danvari

hmm, nein, es hat sich leider gar nichts getan, hier meine aktuelle xorg.conf:

```
# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig

# nvidia-xconfig:  version 1.0  (buildmeister@builder26)  Fri Jan 11 14:26:48 PST 2008

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "X.org Configured"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    RgbPath         "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

    ModulePath      "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load           "glx"

    Load           "xtrap"

    Load           "extmod"

#   Load  "dri"

    Load           "record"

    Load           "dbe"

    Load           "type1"

    Load           "freetype"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

    Option         "blank time" "5"  # Schwärzt den Bildschirm nach 5 Minuten (unecht)

    Option         "standby time" "10"  # Stellt den Bildschirm nach 10 Minuten aus (DPMS)

    Option         "suspend time" "20"  # Komplettes Suspend nach 20 Minuten

    Option         "off time" "30"  # Ausschalten nach einer halben Stunde

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "kbd"

    Option         "XkbLayout" "de"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Mouse0"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol" "auto"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Monitor Vendor"

    ModelName      "Monitor Model"

    Option         "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Card0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "nVidia Corporation"

    BoardName      "Quadro NVS 110M / GeForce Go 7300"

    Option      "NVAgp"         "1"

    Option      "RenderAccel" "true"

    Option      "Coolbits" "1" 

    Option      "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

    Option      "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"

    Option      "TripleBuffer" "true"

    Option      "NoLogo" "1"

    Option      "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Card0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       1

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       4

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       8

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       15

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       16

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

    Option         "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

```

was bei mir jedoch funktioniert ist folgender befehl:

```
stephan@localhost ~ $ nvidia-settings -a InitialPixmapPlacement=2

  Attribute 'InitialPixmapPlacement' (localhost:0.0) assigned value 2.

stephan@localhost ~ $ 

```

danach ist alles sehr schnell, wie gewohnt. leider weiss ich nicht, was der befehl bewirkt bzw. warum es anders nicht so schnell läuft :-\

----------

## b3cks

 *danvari wrote:*   

> - das maximieren des xfce-terminals

 

Hängt vielleicht damit zusammen: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-605972.html

----------

